# Hollowing



## Graybeard (Jun 29, 2015)

Sort of a ramble on the topic. I've been laid up a bit letting some skin biopsies heal so I've borrowed some hollowing DVD's and been watching them.

David Ellsworth was first. His DVD was produced in the 1990's so I'm sure his methods have changed some. He used really long handles and sat astride his lathe bed. Mike Mahoney used all hand tools and implied using a laser was cheating. Mike Jackofsky used carbide tipped tools that cost a fortune so I won't be getting any of those unless I make a fortune making hollow forms. (not likely)

I learned something from each of the DVD's and all these guys did amazing work so the proofs in the pudding.

Recently a member of our turning club attended a demo by Trent Bosch and was so impressed with his visualizer http://www.trentbosch.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=143&osCsid=pahr9d08jgsc6kcpeg6g3s5te5 he bought one. When he got back to the club our president had been to the same demo and came up with his own using one of these http://www.ebay.com/itm/5M-6-LED-US...514?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item43d68be64a and an old lap top.

So I guess my point is each of us can learn but in the end, we do it our own way.

Graybeard

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DKMD (Jun 29, 2015)

I've done it by hand and using both captured and articulating rigs... I prefer the articulated system to the others except for the smallest forms. I've done it with and without a laser, and I don't think it's cheating... I don't equate any kind of equipment with cheating.

The camera systems look interesting, but the commercial systems are far too expensive for my liking. There are several folks who've made their own systems from reverse cameras intended for automobiles. I haven't seen any of them in person, but I'm tempted to give it a try at some point. There's a video on the AAW site by Alan Zeinrich(sp?) showing several uses for video systems while turning.


----------



## TimR (Jun 29, 2015)

+1 on David's comment, with one twist. I've never used an articulating system as I made my own captured bar system and have used it for years without real complaints on the design. I'm probably better off not trying one as I'd probably find some reason to justify need. Eventually, I'll construct a deep system similar to what Carter now sells, for about 1/3 retail. From a DIY perspective, the captured ones do seem more approachable IMO.


----------

